# Homeopatic remadies or acupuncture any one tryed these.....



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

i was wonderin if any one has tryed these ways to deal with dp/dr or hppd which i also suffer from please let me know if they worked or if they didnt do crap lol .


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Haha..hey triplesix. It's odd how I'm replying to your message when I actually just saw your name in the list of people who is viewing this forum. Anyway, I haven't tried any of these techniques. However man, I don't see how they would help. But then again, I'm not a doctor of any kind. Heh.


----------



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

lol i was just wonderign serching for some hope i guess u could say tryign to find somthin to slightlymake me feel better alltho im feeling about 25-30% better then i did a week ago so im hoping month after month ill just get better but who knows.......


----------



## roninj (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been seeing an acupuncturist for the last three months, and overall I did find the experience helpful. When I first started seeing my psychologist, he wanted to cover all the bases before starting with traditional CBT treatment, and since my depersonalization was a direct result of meditation, he felt that an eastern medical approach might be beneficial.

So, I began seeing an accupuncturist, who diagnosed me with Qigong Psychotic disorder (it's in the DSM IV, yet Eastern medicine has a very different explanation for it). Since her English was very poor, I didn't understand her explanation of what was going on with me, yet what she did really seemed to help. After about two months of regular treatment, my condition stabilized, and a lot of the weirdest symptoms went away.

Since then, I still feel depersonalized, yet all in all, I definitely feel that the acupuncture has helped. So, my advice to you is to check out accupuncture, yet don't expect a miracle cure (or even any improvement). It might help you, and even if it doesn't, it won't hurt (much ).


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

hello, i'm trying reflexology at the moment and although it doesnt help alot its helped me allow myself to relax which helps me relax when im at home and its helping me learn to relax myself so i suppose its helping quite alot. its worth a try but the woman i have does tend to rant alot about how my shakras are off balance and i have a metal curtain and stuff like that.


----------

